# Too Friendly?



## jlk265 (Jun 29, 2006)

Our Kenzie is a year and a half now and has developed into a well socialized and VERY friendly dog. She will bark when someone knocks at the door, then literally fall over and wriggle with happiness as soon as whomever it is comes in the house. In public, she feels that she needs to say hello to anyone that makes eye contact with her... tail immediately starts wagging and its lick lick lick. Ive never stopped/corrected her in the past because i WANT her to be friendly and understand that humans always out-rank her. 

I am nothing but pleased that I can really trust her with just about anyone (although it is clear that she prefers to be with me, we are strongly bonded) 

Have i let it go too far? How can i teach her that not ALL people are to be trusted and that she should read my verbal and non-verbal cues about a person?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Have i let it go too far?


Not to me. Much rather have a dog that I can trust with everyone. Than one that I'm am NOT comfortable to take everywhere or that will allow people into the house. 

My dogs are generally just like yours and just that fact they ARE GSD's and can bark so loudly is more than enough deterent for me.


----------



## jlk265 (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah, its not even that im looking for a deterrent, i just feel that she should know good people from bad. She is certainly smart enough! i mean, i could even picture her hopping off with a dog-napper without even realizing. heck, all he would need is a tennis ball and shed follow him right off the brooklyn bridge!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Have you ever let anyone in the house you were afraid of?

Been out and been threatened by someone?

If not, she probably IS reading your cues. 

YAY Kenzie!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thank your lucky stars she is so friendly! My foster dog, Peri, is super friendly too and is SUCH a relief not to have to worry about what he's going to do when people go to pet him, etc. 

Believe you me, having worked/lived/ with with several unfriendly/fearful/aggressive gsds, you should enjoy all that happiness and love!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Youir dog is fine. Despite the dog being so friendly, my hunch is if you are ever threatened the dog will react accordingly.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. You probably haven't run across any people that your dog is concerned about. Our dog, Elmo, is the same way. He loves everyone. He has to with a name like that.







But, there was one time when we were on a walk and ran into one of our neighbors. Elmo normally is so happy to greet everyone, but he didn't want to have anything to do with this guy. He just sat next to me. He even laid down by my feet. He didn't want any attention from this guy even when he called him over. I think Elmo's instinct was dead on. This guy is nice, but a little creepy. 

I don't have any doubt that Kenzi would protect you in a bad situation. Hopefully, you will never have to find out. So, be glad your dog is happy and lovable!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I would love Floyd to be more like your dog.......he is not aggressive or fearful he just well ummmmmmmm totally ignores everyone but family or people he knows extremely well. I guess its a normal GSD trait but there are times I wish he would look more excited when people want to say hello and pet him, instead they are hesitant I think because he ignores them and has no reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SaphireI would love Floyd to be more like your dog.......he is not aggressive or fearful he just well ummmmmmmm totally ignores everyone but family or people he knows extremely well. I guess its a normal GSD trait but there are times I wish he would look more excited when people want to say hello and pet him, instead they are hesitant I think because he ignores them and has no reaction whatsoever.


That is like Diesel too. People are surprised that he isn't all over them when they talk to him.


----------



## jlk265 (Jun 29, 2006)

well, i suppose the grass is always greener then.... id prefer Kenzie to be a bit more like your dogs!


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

You should be patting yourself on the back and saying Atta Boy!! You did a great job with your girl. I have one friendly guy and one who never met ANYONE outside the family that she likes or trusts! Believe me you want the friendly one!! Our female is a lifetime of careful managment and ceaseless training. The male...a joy!!! Your dog is doing the job by alerting you that there are people. We call them our Perimeter Alarm! Up to the humans with the big brains to take it from there!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

..the grass is always greener i suppose







one of our female gsd's was more aloof, now we have a female and male that are very very friendly..the only downside







i have seen of it is that it has made it much harder to train them not to jump and wriggle and jiggle and whine with excitement to everyone that walks in the door


----------



## CHRISTY TILSON (Jun 13, 2007)

I was actually wandering the same thing with my girl. We rescued her when she was 8 months and now she is one. She was very scared of everything when we got her, but after seeing how loved she is and how great life can be she is so friendly. She even let the carpet cleaning guys pet her and rub all over her and she didn't know them. But I agree with the others, we had a very aggressive shepherd for years that he hated everyone but the family and I loved him but even after years of socialization and training he still remained the same. I always wished he would be friendly and that we could have people over so I am overjoyed to have Laya now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I always wished he would be friendly and that we could have people over so I am overjoyed to have Laya now.


What a lucky girl Laya is to have you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I love having "too friendly" dogs! Well, sometimes it IS a PITA because they get so excited meeting people that they want to jump all over them and give kisses. But still, there are definitely worse problems.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I think its fine.
Echo is extremly friendly too, to the point
he feels jilted if someone is wary of him LOL

Our trainer, was a k-9 officer, he says
his dog is such a lover and friendly, until
it's time to work.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

A year and a half is quite young. Things may change as your dog gets a little older.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

count your blessings. A GSD is a deterrent in itself, even the friendlist GSD is enough to deter someone, they have the reputation of being fiercly loyal, you seriously would have to be a darn fool to try and break in or attack a GSDs owner with a loose GSD.i guarentee you that even your friendly GSD would intervene on your behalf if there was a threat.
Now my GSD, EVERYONE knows she means business. she's the "make my day" type. She lives for the day i yell "kill!! GETEM PAIGE!" and having a dog like her means ALWAYS being on top of her. let me repeat that ALWAYS BEING ON TOP OF HER.This is an added burden I wish I didn't have but that is Paige and I accept her as she is. With a dog like Paige you must really be committed you have to keep an eye on her.She clearly will never want to be touched by strangers.She clearly must be under my control at all times. So really count your blessings!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Suzy, you don't have to live with a dog like that if you don't want to. I couldn't live with a dog that was ready to kill. My GSD means business and shows it by being aloof to strangers unless they venture into our territory. My Bull Terrier stares at strangers and they become frightened.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige is a success story, my friend. My dog is in control, she just will never be stranger friendly.Paige had very weak nerves and has come a long way. She goes camping, to dog events all the stuff my other dogs do, she just doesn't want to be petted by strangers. She will look at me like "mom, please don't let them touch me" That's my dog,i accept that about her. There really is no reason for me to stress her. My vet who practiced for over 20 yrs said Paige is the biggest turn around in a dog she has ever seen.Paige trusts me, she looks to me and there is no reason to push the envelope. I'll keep my crazy dog just the way she is thanks, if folks want to pet my dogs I have two mutts that are more than happy to oblige.
Somtimes acceptance is your best tool.I will also add that Paige is the smartest dog I have ever known and I work with dogs.Most folks would have not been up for the challenge of Paige, I was. I wouldn't trade my girl for the best bred, even tempered GSD in the world because TOGETHER we have met more challenges and conquered more with training than most ever would. My dog went into training ready to attack and by the end of 6 weeks was eating out of the trainers hands, still pulled away from being petted but ate their french fries-a dog that would take food from NO ONE but me.i'm very very very proud of my dog.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I can tell you are proud of your dog. Sounds like you have come a long way with her. Your prior post said "count your blessings" about having a dog that is too friendly so I thought you were not happy with a dog that is fearful and aggressive towards strangers. Acceptance is not the best tool if your dog looks like she is saying "please don't let them touch me" around strangers. Sounds like a lot of stress on the dog. "Crazy dogs", as you put it, are not very happy. It's nice that you are happy though.


----------



## jlk265 (Jun 29, 2006)

Took kenzie to the dog park and she just seems stressed out around all the other dogs.. should i push it and keep taking her there? she hates when other dogs come near me


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

It depends. What does your dog do when other dogs come near you? Aggressive or shy? 

I think dogs should be excercised and walked before taking them to a dog park. It would be a good place for dogs to socialize. It should not be a place where dogs go wild and start dominating the scene. Unfortunatly, many people take their dogs to dog parks to let them go wild because they don't like going for walks.


----------



## jlk265 (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah I agree Dano. I always park far away and take a long walk into the actual park. Her hair is up at first and she just seems so apprehensive for the first 15 - 20 minutes or so. Then she seems to settle down, but really is only focused on me and only me (hoping I will take the frisbee out of my backpack). I hesitate to play frisbee around the other dogs though, because she would not hesitate at all to "correct" any other dog that came near HER frisbee. Also, she seems to play rough. She did participate in a little chasing, but nipped the dogs rump when she caught it and caused the other dog to yelp. Im not sure how to handle this....


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Dano, my only point was you have to go an extra mile with a fear/aggressive dog, Of course I wish Paige would enjoy strangers petting her but she doesn't. When we are out Paige will just wait while people pet my other dogs. I just tell folks she prefers not to touched by strangers. Yes you will have the kid who will do it anyway and Paige will tolerate it but she doesn't relish people touching her. That's what i mean about accepting.Paige has an awesome life because of the work and really because of some really fabulous and fearess trainers who taught me techniques to deal with fear/aggression.I remember my trainer winking at Paige and saying "I'm going to pet you before you get out of here,Paige" and she practically stuck her tounge out at them and we all laughed, and of course she gave out a little sassy bark as well. That's Paige.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

It's good that you are taking a walk towards the dog park. Sounds like socialization is what she needs. I would keep the frisbee away from her when she is with other dogs. At least for now. Sometimes, dogs become fixated on a toy and find it impossible to relate to anything else around them. Less frisbee all together is not a bad idea. If she is chasing dogs and then nipping, it sounds from your description that she is engaging her prey drive like she does with the frisbee, she wants to get it and bring it back to you or she sees the other dogs as a threat to her beloved frisbee time. Remember, that is YOUR frisbee and she has to work (behave as you want her to behave) in order to have the privilege of playing with it. The frisbee may be a good treat after the dog park.

You have to set the boundaries and not allow her to play too rough. If she gets in a frenzy, chasing other dogs to the point of exhaustion or where the other dog obviously has had enough and wonders what's going on, you need to leash her and let her off leash only when she calms down. Dogs sense when other dogs are unbalanced. If after being there for 20 min. her tail and head are constantly high in the air, other dogs will notice and they too will start getting pushy and rough. You also should remain calm and not baby talk her or yell. It sounds like she just does not have manners. It's like meeting someone for the first time and they come on way too strong (it would be great to be able to leash and correct those people).


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

SuzyE, I like that name. Paige. 

I hear you. It is not so bad if your dog does not like being petted by strangers. Neither of my dogs walk up to strangers and ask to be petted. 

Sounds like you have a good trainer that is making a difference in Paige's life.


----------



## davismiro (Sep 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Kurtzwell, i suppose the grass is always greener then.... id prefer Kenzie to be a bit more like your dogs!


What is that saying... People always want what they don't have? Mattie Jo is the same as yours, friendly as can be. I am never worried about what she will do to people, just what they will do to her. And its funny because protection is one of the main reasons I chose her. I just have to have faith that when I am in need of her protection she will protect and hopefully neither one of us will ever need that character of gsds...


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

I think you have a great dog! Don't worry, your dog would protect you if it was needed! I have one like that, Gunny just loves people, thinks everybody is there just to pet and play with him! Luna on the other hand, is coming around, was very fearful when we got her, but she is getting so much better, after her initial barking when someone comes over, she is now letting them pet her and even going up to say hi, before coming back to sit by me! I too prefer to have a friendly dog rather than one I have to hold back or worry about a bite sometime.







You have a wonderful GSD!


----------



## Bellasdad (Jan 13, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Kurtzi just feel that she should know good people from bad.


She does!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had the range of personalities as well, my current little girl is deffinately a people puppy! (she's 1.5). My last shepherd was very much like Paige. She was a rescue and would only accept food from me, she was steadfast and non aggressive in public, ignored all around her, but at home she was on full defense. It is hard to rehabilitate fear aggression. I would bet that your dog probably has a better sense of people than any person does. As happy as my Ava girl is, I dont doubt for a bit that she would know the difference between friend and foe...


----------

